# como vaciar el almacen de indexacion de strigi del nepomuk

## papu

hola pues eso que el otro día consegui indexara esto del strigi pero se va llenando espacio de disco y no se como reiniciarlo ni nada, además no veo en kde ninguna utilidad a esto del nepomuk  , la verdad no se muy bien para que sirve actualmente.

¿como puedo vaciar ese espacio que me esta metiendo el dichoso nepomuk?

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8048/instantnia2.png

aprovechando jaja, cual es la dichosa tecla que esconde y muestra el escritorio al estilo control + d  en windows , creí era contol+alt + d pero no chuta.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

nadie sabe como hacerlo?  :O

saludos, adéu

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo ni siquiera se que es eso de neponuk, no uso kde tampoco para darte indicaciones puntuales pero si es como todo en kde, seguramente espacio ocupado va a parar al directorio ~/.kde.

Ante la duda, usa du -h ~/.kde a ver cual es el directorio que ocupa tanto.

A ver si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## papu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Yo ni siquiera se que es eso de neponuk, no uso kde tampoco para darte indicaciones puntuales pero si es como todo en kde, seguramente espacio ocupado va a parar al directorio ~/.kde.
> 
> Ante la duda, usa du -h ~/.kde a ver cual es el directorio que ocupa tanto.
> 
> A ver si sirve de algo.
> ...

 

si es un escritorio semantico y usando strigi que es un buscador, pero la verdad ahora mismo no le veo utilidad almenos yo no se como sacarle partido, pero la cosa es ver donde coño mete el almacenamiento...ya mirare ahí  aver si alguien sabe algo más.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## opotonil

Pues no estoy seguro, pero yo diria que en ".kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/". Dentro hay varias carpetas y por lo menos "main/data/redland/" parece bastante sospechosa con todos esos ."db"...

```

$ ls .kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/redland/

soprano-contexts.db  soprano-po2s.db  soprano-so2p.db  soprano-sp2o.db

```

Salu2.

PD: como digo no estoy seguro para nada, así que si pretendes probar borrándolos te aconsejaría que antes hicieras una copia por si...

----------

## Txema

No recuerdo en qué directorio estaba porque lo eliminé cuando vi lo que consumía, de disco duro y RAM que es mucho peor, (la devoraba), revisa el directorio du -h -s .kde/share/apps/nepomuk a ver si estuviera por ahí, además desactiva tanto strigi como nepomuk y si quieres evitar por completo que se inicie nepomuk tienes que añadir esto ( kquitapp NepomukServer & ) al inicio de KDE, yo lo tengo en un archivo ejecutable en .kde/Autostart/

Lo malo y que no me gusta nada es que hayan basado Dolphin y konqueror tan fuertemente en nepomuk, de modo que si lo desactivas olvidate de ver los metadatos, como las dimensiones de una imagen o autor de una canción...

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> No recuerdo en qué directorio estaba porque lo eliminé cuando vi lo que consumía, de disco duro y RAM que es mucho peor, (la devoraba), revisa el directorio du -h -s .kde/share/apps/nepomuk a ver si estuviera por ahí, además desactiva tanto strigi como nepomuk y si quieres evitar por completo que se inicie nepomuk tienes que añadir esto ( kquitapp NepomukServer & ) al inicio de KDE, yo lo tengo en un archivo ejecutable en .kde/Autostart/
> 
> Lo malo y que no me gusta nada es que hayan basado Dolphin y konqueror tan fuertemente en nepomuk, de modo que si lo desactivas olvidate de ver los metadatos, como las dimensiones de una imagen o autor de una canción...
> 
> Saludos.

 

vale luego lomiro cuando entre en gentoo, esto de nepomuk es una basura macho, almenos por ahora, pero realmente para que leches ¿sirve? ¿que mejora?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

/home/papu/.kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/sesame2

es donde parece estar el rollo este, he borrado los dat que habia y ha empezado a indexar desde 0, lo que hare lo desactivaré en el panel de control de kde y ya esta, porque no le veo utilidad a esta cosa, almenos por ahora.

/home/papu/.kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/index

ahí también se almacena algo asi que tabien zas borrado.

saludos, adéu.

----------

